# Uthopia to be sold at auction



## Caol Ila (28 April 2016)

I came across this in the magazine section.  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...-533879?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social.

It sounds like the horse has some health issues, and he is to be sold like an ensurient item of property alongside the fancy cars and expensive jewelry.  It makes me sad for him.  I hope something works out in his favor.


----------



## Diamore (28 April 2016)

Hopefully a stud will buy him, sadly all horses are just seen as property.


----------



## shadeofshyness (28 April 2016)

This has really shocked me. Carl must be so upset.


----------



## Diamore (28 April 2016)

shadeofshyness said:



			This has really shocked me. Carl must be so upset.
		
Click to expand...

I would image its not a shock to Carl and they would know whats been happening, its been odd since the olympics and being pulled out of comps etc


----------



## shadeofshyness (28 April 2016)

Yes, am sure he's known it was coming for some time  He'll still be upset though - I hope for the best possible outcome for Uthopia and all staff involved.


----------



## Amymay (28 April 2016)

Such sad,  sad news.  I must admit I thought he was a gelding.


----------



## hackneylass2 (29 April 2016)

Really sad news.  I don't agree that ALL horses are just seen as property and I can't imagine that Carl and his team are over the moon about Utopia being sold without reserve.  I thought that Carl was part owner but  it seems like a bit of a convoluted story.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 April 2016)

Let's just hope it all comes out ok in the end for the horse.


----------



## bluebellfreddy (29 April 2016)

I hope that no one bids on him and lets Carl buy the horse for £5, would serve the people who put him up for sale with no reserve right!! I know that is a dream world thing. But the horse is not right to compete and be ridden hard if Richard Davison is correct, which I am sure he probably is. People would be mad to buy the horse a way from Carl who clearly knows the horse needs to retire.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 April 2016)

It's awful but those administering the bankruptcy are bound to dispose of any assets in a transparent way that is most likely to bring a return to the creditors .
Let's just all hope it turns out as it ought .


----------



## popsdosh (29 April 2016)

I suspect the fact he is being sold at public auction will actually help Carl ! At least its out in the open.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 April 2016)

popsdosh said:



			I suspect the fact he is being sold at public auction will actually help Carl ! At least its out in the open.
		
Click to expand...

I have my fingers crossed .


----------

